# Building shoulder to shoulder width?



## DesertFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there a certain exercise that can achieve more shoulder to shoulder width? Like from your neck to the left and right side.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 22, 2008)

Your width is gentic-bone width can not be improved on. You can improve width in your muscles. Pull ups, wide and close grip pull downs are excellent for building your V shape via lats. Rows are great for building thickness/mass.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, its what I hate since I am 6feet tall and compared to other people I have relatively wider shoulder to shoulder but I have always wanted a really wide frame.  I guess I will have to increase it via gym workouts.


----------



## Mags (Jul 23, 2008)

Dumbell lateral raises are good for widening your shoulders. They even get taxed from heavy dumbell/barbell pressing too. Wide-grip upright rows can work your lateral shoulder head as well as your traps.

And also, like dg806 says, you can broaden your back which, with a small waist, can make you look broader.


----------

